# Opinion about size of flexible ball socket joint tubing



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Could it be good idea to use 1/2" lines on the 50G tank. I am planning to run one 3/4 return until the glass of the tank and split it in the two 1/2" lines behind this point? Opinions?
Just trying to make returns less visible in the tank

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/flexible-ball-socket-joint-tubing-length-p-958.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep, good idea. But for a 50g i'm pretty sure you don't need a 3/4" line...but I could be wrong. Are you trying to run the 1262 on it?

Pictures of the new tank please!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

no. it will be Panworld from the basement for now with 1400GPH. I should use my buy pass extensively to prevent high turnaround

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

your sump will be bigger than your DT. Nice!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

more opinions please

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Makes sense to me. I have a split too, but its all 3/4". Makes for better flow...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Makes sense to me. I have a split too, but its all 3/4". Makes for better flow...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


what makes for better flow?  I assume 3/4 should produce better spread flow, but with less pressure, since line is bigger diameter

1/2 will be better esthetically, but flare nozzle is just half of the 3/4 nozzle

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

were are you advisers when we need you 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm using 1" return to a 3/4 loc line. the way i figure it, even tho it's a bottle neck, it'll make pressure, similar to holding your thumb on the end of a hose. i could be totaly wrong tho. 

i think you'll be fine with the 1/2 inch.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> i'm using 1" return to a 3/4 loc line. the way i figure it, even tho it's a bottle neck, it'll make pressure, similar to holding your thumb on the end of a hose. i could be totaly wrong tho.
> 
> i think you'll be fine with the 1/2 inch.


you right about pressure. That is what scares me. 1/2" + power pump could become pressurized guns and will blow sand, fishes in the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if you were running one 1/2inch line i'd say that it may be too much pressure for a 50 gal, but your splitting it into two so i don't think it will be that bad. combined it'll be 1 inch. 

is the line going to be coming out of a bulkhead? if not you can always use a bushing reducer from 3/4ths to 1/2 inch and if it's too strong just take out the bushing and run 3/4ths loc line. your running 1400gph from the basement, i have no idea how much head loss there would be coming from the basement, but i would imagine that would be plenty even with 3/4 loc line.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> if you were running one 1/2inch line i'd say that it may be too much pressure for a 50 gal, but your splitting it into two so i don't think it will be that bad. combined it'll be 1 inch.
> 
> is the line going to be coming out of a bulkhead? if not you can always use a bushing reducer from 3/4ths to 1/2 inch and if it's too strong just take out the bushing and run 3/4ths loc line. your running 1400gph from the basement, i have no idea how much head loss there would be coming from the basement, but i would imagine that would be plenty even with 3/4 loc line.


3/4 arrives to the glass and I was planning to use reducer for 1/2 in the tank.

you right. worse case scenario - I will loose few bucks and just switch to 3/4 
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think that's the first time I've heard you say Thanks!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I think that's the first time I've heard you say Thanks!


I am always thankful, even when I use bad language 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

There will be more pressure from 1/2", but since you are doing a split, its no issue, the panworld can more than take the back pressure as they have a good p.s.i. rating, if you are pumping 600 g.p.h. from panworld, then split the lines, you will end up with 300 g.p.h. from each nozzle Greg, if you were using non pressure pump it would be different. Dont worry as pump can handle it. 1/2" or 3/4" will make no difference,


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> what makes for better flow?  I assume 3/4 should produce better spread flow, but with less pressure, since line is bigger diameter
> 
> 1/2 will be better esthetically, but flare nozzle is just half of the 3/4 nozzle


I'm talking about flow in the tank, as in circulation. Two nozzles in different directions will give more flow than one. Save $ on powerheads 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sig said:


> 3/4 arrives to the glass and I was planning to use reducer for 1/2 in the tank.
> 
> you right. worse case scenario - I will loose few bucks and just switch to 3/4
> thanks


no problem! i still have to come by if the invitation is still open


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Get a sea swirl, and then you only have an elbow in the water, and nice random flow. Do it right!

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks John. will have a look. I had hole drilled for the return on the back. will see

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

